# XP-Pro als Server



## Slizzzer (14. Februar 2008)

Moin Forum!

Ich habe gerade was probiert:
Ich habe einen Windows XP-Pro Rechner und mehrer XP-Home Rechner.
Auf dem XP-Pro Rechner habe ich alle im Netzwerk vorhandenen Benutzer ebenfalls eingerichtet und für jeden Benutzer eine art "Home-"Verzeichnis eingerichtet. Die Zugriffsrechte habe ich auf den jeweiligen Benutzer beschränkt.
Wenn ich nun versuche von dem XP-Home-Rechner auf diese Freigabe zu zugreifen, dann erhalten ich eine Meldung, dass ich keine Zugriffsrechte habe.
Wie gesagt, Benutzer sind auf beiden Rechnern gleich.
Wie bringe ich den XP-Pro-Rechner dazu, die Freigabe (nur) für den jeweiligen Benutzer freizugeben? Geht das überhaupt?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## olqs (14. Februar 2008)

Hast du die Zugriffsrechte auf Dateisystemebene eingestellt, oder auf Freigabe Ebene?

Du brauchst auf beiden Ebenen die Berechtigung darauf zuzugreifen. Es zählt immer die am stärksten einschränkende Berechtigung.
z.B.
auf Dateisystemebene, dürfen alle Benutzer auf das Verzeichnis lesen und schreiben
auf Freigabeebene, ist nur für den Nutzer Slizzer lesen gesetzt, dann darf insgesamt kein Benutzer im Netzwerk ausser Slizzer auf die Freigabe zugreifen. Dieser darf auch nur lesen, obwohl ja von der Dateisystemebene sogar schreiben erlaubt wäre.


----------



## Slizzzer (15. Februar 2008)

Danke für Deine Antwort!

Ich habe jetzt noch einmal alle Einstellungen sowohl unter Freigabe, als auch unter dem Dateisystem angeglichen. 
Trotzdem geht es nicht. Woran könnte es noch liegen?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Hitcher (6. September 2009)

XP Pro als Server  prima,
ich habe mich aiuch für diese version entschieden da ein Virenscanner für 2k3 sehr ins Geld geht.
Ich verwnde meinen XP Pro (Server) zur Datensicherung und als Home Media Server.
Gut 4 TB DVD s und AVIs und MP3 sind daruf abgelegt.
Der zugriff klappt reibungslos mit XP und Vista.
Bei mir greifen zZ 6 Rechner auf die Daten zu und jeder hat bestimmte beschränkungen.
Der 2K3 Server macht es zwar etwas schneller, aber dafür kostet diese Version auch eine Staange Geld mehr. Allein bei der Virensoftware wird einem schon schlecht was die kostst. Zb. Trendmicro Privat kostet für drei Maschinen ca 60 Tacken in 24 Mo. Als Server version plus meine 5 maschinen ca 600 einmalig und im Jahr ca 17 pro Maschine.


----------



## Navy (6. September 2009)

Keine Ahnung, was Dein Posting jetzt Problemstellung beizutragen hat, jedoch ist es sehr viel wirtschaftlicher Linux einzusetzen, wenn der Server eh nur als reiner fungiert läuft. Das ist auch für Anfänger einfach zu konfigurieren.

Ich schlage vor: EOT


----------



## ulf123 (9. September 2009)

Hallo jetzt noch mal zum Thema,

mal ne ganz blöde frage xD ist den überhaupt die algemeine Datei und Druckerfreigabe aktiviert? wenn das nicht der Fall ist kannste da einstellen was du willst, es hat kein Zweck.

Aber XP als FileServer naja nicht so das Wahre. Ich schließe mich da Navy an und lege dir einen Debian OS nahe mit einem Samba Server. Kurz zur Erläuterung: Samba ist ein dienst der das SMB-Protokoll (Netzwerkfreigaben) von windows nachbildet.

Wie man das ganze einrichtet  findest du hier
http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/debian-40-etch-samba-standalone-server-mit-tdbsam-backend/

oder einfach google fragen

Schöne Grüße


----------

